# طرق تنزيل المعلومات من جهاز لايكا الي الكمبيوتر وتحولها الي الاتوكاد



## سامي زكي محمد (28 يونيو 2008)

_Leica_


_طرق_التنزيل​

****طرق تنزيلDATA من التوتل *

***الطريقة الاولي (الطريقة المباشر)*

*1-نوصل الكابل من التوتال إلى الكمبيوتر- ونلاحظ دخوله التوتال في نفس مكان البطارية لأنة مخرج*

*واحد للاثنين ويجب أن يكون التوتال مغلق أثناء التوصيل .*

_2-نفتح برنامج __surveying office__ الخاص ب__leica__ فى الكمبيوتر ._
_3-نضغط على أيقونة __Data exchange mangement__ فتظهر شاشة وفيها ننتظر الإستقبال من التوتال وبعد الاستقبال تظهر شاشة نضغط فيها على + ،+ ،+ وكل ذلك على يسار الصفحة وأمام__-COM 1-COM 2__- __E__ ._
_4-تحت __GSI __تظهر الملفات الموجودة كليا بجهاز التوتال لجانب الأيمن من الشاشة نضع دريف :__C __وهو مكان وضع الملف بعد تنزيلة ويفضل :__C__ ._
_5-ثم نرجع بالماوس على الملف تحت ال__GSI __المراد تنزيلة من التوتال ونضغط على الملف__Click __يمين ثم __COPY __ونلاحظ نزول الملف بصيغة __GSI __ويخزن بهذة الصيغةعلى دريف :__C__ ._
_ملحوظة- لو أردت أن تمسح الملفات الموجودة فى التوتال من الكمبيوتر نعلم عليها ثم __Click __يمين_
_ثم __Delet__ ._
_6-نقفل الشاشة الموجودة كليا .ب__Data Exchange Mangement__ ونخرج لشاشة ال__surveying office__ الرئبسية ._
_7-ثم نضغط على أيقونة ال __Coordinate Editor__ ليتم فتحها ومن قائمة __File __نختار __Open __ومنه نختار :__C__ فى العنوان الرئيسى فوق ومن السهم الأعلى يظهر الملف المطلوب نضغط عليه مرتين ليفتح الملف المطلوب ._
_8-ثم بعد فتح الملف نضغط على المربع الفارغ الموجود فى أقصى شمال غرب الصفحة __Point ID__ ليحددعلى كل البيانات الموجودة بالصفحة ، ثم من قائمة __Edite __نختار __Copy __ثم نغلق البرنامج ونخرج لسطح المكتب ._
_9-ومن سطح المكتب نفتح برناج __Excel__ ثم من قائمة __Edite__ نختار __Paste__ فينزل الملف على الصفحة ._

_**الطريقة الثانية (__CaRT Leder__ ) _
_يتم وضع كارت الزاكرة لجهاز التوتال فى جهاز__CaRT Leder__ ثم فتح ايكونت الكارت ليدر من سطح المكتب تظهر الملفات يم عمل __COPY__ علي __D:C__ من الملفات بصيغة __GSI__ ثم نفتح برنامج __surveying office__ ثم نضغط علي ايكونت __Data Exchange Mangement__ ثم من __fill__نختار __open __نختار الملف المطلوب من علي __D:C __يتم عمل بعض التعديلات للملف بعد فتحة اي ازالت جميع الكلمات علي يمن الصفحةو و ترك الارقام كما هي ثم عمل __COPY__ للملف ثم فتح برنامج __EXL__ ثم __past __ثم حفظ الملف _
_1-ثم نجرى بعض التعديلات على الملف وهى :_
_ــ عمل العلامة العشرية للأرقام وهى أن نعلم على المربعات __B-C-D __من أعلى ثم من قائمة تنسيق وهى__Format __ثم نختار خلايا وهى __Cell __ثم نختار منها __Number__ ثم __Decimals __وهى عدد الكسور ونجعلها__3__ ._
_ــ ولعمل التعداد التصاعدى أو الترقيم المتسلسل للنقط وترتيبها بمثلا 1،2،3 000 إلخ وهذا بدلا من ترتيب التوتال نفسه ._
_ــ نضغط على أول خانة ونكتب 1 ونضغط على ثانى خانة ونكتب 2 00ثم نضغط على أول خانة مرة أخرى_
*ثم نستمر وننزل بالضغط على ثانى خانة ثم نترك الضغط ونضغط على 0 يمين أسفل خانة ونستمر وننزلبالضغط لأسفل حتى نهاية الملف .*

_2-نضغط على قائمة __File __ونختار__SaveAs__ ونختار :__C__ ثم نحدد إسم الملف أو يظهر بإسمه فى التوتال ثم __Save__ وحتى الأن أصبح للملف نسختين على ال:__C__ بشكل __GSI__ وبشكل ال__Excel__لنفس الملف .__EXL__ ثم تحويلة الي __AUTOcad__ سوف يتم شرح طريقة التحويل فيما يلي 0_




_اخصائي المساحةو الخرائط /_


_سامي زكــــي محمد عبد اللة ,_​
_ت/ مصر0020473864822-0501923341 السعودية_


----------



## السيد يوسف (3 يوليو 2008)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــ الــــــــــــــــف ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## زهزوه (3 يوليو 2008)

10000000 شكر


----------



## بن جدو (4 يوليو 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## باكير (7 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاشق الامواج (8 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اقصانا الجريح (9 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أخي الفاضل
هل هذا الشرح نستطيع الاستفادة منه في لايكا 407
خصوصا وأنني كلما ادخلت الكابل لا يظهر لي وجود جهاز على حاسبي الشخصي
كما انني كلما اتبعت الخطوات اللتي تفضلت بذكرها لا يظهر لي اي ملفات جديدة أي انه لم يتم التعرّف على الجهاز


دمت بخير وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (10 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## اللورد جميل (23 يوليو 2008)

اشكرك جزيلا


----------



## خالد البابلي (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي الفاضل على هذه المشاركة و ارجو ان تبين كيفية تحويل البيانات من الاكسل الى الاتوكاد بالتفصيل


----------



## garary (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هاشم خضر (23 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر لك


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (23 أغسطس 2008)

طب لو سمحت ممكن برنامج _surveying office اجيبه ازاىىىىى
_


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (23 أغسطس 2008)

ارجواااااااااااااااا الرررد


----------



## هارون علي خميس (23 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ولوالديك


----------



## shrek (24 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ولوالديك


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور ماقصرت


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (29 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ويوجد كذلك برامج يخص اجهزة الليكا يسمىleica geoffice, بعد فتح البرامج والتوصل طبعا مسبقا نفتح قائمة tools ومنها نفتح قائمة. Data exchange man نرى قوائم يمين ويسار اليمين تخص جهاز الكمبيوتر واليسار التوتال استيشن ,حيث نضغط دبل كليك على com1 او com2 وعلى طول يتعرف الجهاز اتوماتيك , وتظر كل ال jobs والملفات بتاعت الرفع وغيرها نسمى فولدر فى اى بارتشن وعن طريق السحب نسحب ملفنا المطلوب وعند وضعه فى الفولدر المسى سابقا تظهر رساله تخبرك عن ال convert للملف هل تريده على هيئة dxf ام gsi او txt المهم تختار مايناسبك وعلى طول يبدأ فى الارسال .والله اعلم


----------



## محمد عمران (30 مارس 2009)

اخى الفاضل الذى يحتاج الى surveying office ارسلى اميلك على هذا الميل وانا اعطيك اياه [email protected] وشكرا


----------



## الهندسي 80 (30 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل


----------



## ابوهشوم (30 مارس 2009)

مشكور على الشرح الاكثر من رائع


----------



## محمدين علي (30 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير علي هذا الشرح الوافي


----------



## garary (15 يناير 2010)

هل بالامكان الحصول على برنامج لايكا اوفيس


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراا


----------



## elhasy (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي الفاضل واتمنى أن تنورنا بكل ماتعلم عنleica tps805ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hopakhalifa (24 أبريل 2010)

اخى الكريم ا/ سامى مدخل الكابل يختلف من جهاز لاخر ولو كان فى لايكا وهناك طريقة سهلة جدااااا وميسرة بالاخص فى لايكا 407 كما اراد اخونا الجريح وهى انك لابد ان تتاكد من ان اعدادات نقل الداتا من الكمبيوتر تتوافق من الاعدادات بالتوتال من خلال الدخول على data بالتوتال وشوف الاعدادات وبرده كلك يمين على الsetting الموجوده فى الكمبيوتر من خلال
lieca geooffice tools
tools------------data exchange manager
serial+
نيجى عند com1 او com3
ونضغط كلك يمين على الsetting ونخليها هى هى اللى موجودة بالتوتال وعامة بتكون
9600
cl/rf
none
8
وهكذاوبعد ما نخلى الاعدادات واحدة 
هتضهر لينا بجانب واحدة من الcomاللى عندك علامة + نضغط عليها ونجيب الملف اللى احنا عاوزينه اللى اشتغلناه 
وبعدين ناخده copy
وعلىالجانب الاخر من البرنامج ندخل على اى folder من الكمبيوتر ونضغط pastوهو فى اللحظة دى هيدينى خيارات هو انت عاوز تنزلها باى شكل format احنا هنقوله بدلا من الgsi هنقوله dxf وبس وخلاص 
الملف هيفتح كاد على طول من غير اى طرق تحويل وكل طبقة layer لوحدها فيها اللى يخصها


----------



## حارث البدراني (24 أبريل 2010)

مششششششششكككوووووووورررررررر


----------



## عمرنات (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى ولكن نوع الجهاز اية هل هو1203


----------



## BEBO81 (25 أبريل 2010)

1000 شكر


----------



## hany_meselhey (25 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس محمد حماده (27 مايو 2011)

مشكووور بس لو كان الشرح مصور كان هايبقى افضل وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## الجوهرجي (9 مايو 2012)

thanks


----------



## حسن حسن حسن (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسن حسن حسن (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حيدر نجم (6 ديسمبر 2012)

يا اخي العزيز عندي مشكله بان قائمه _Coordinate Editor_لا تظهر عندي في برنامج lieca geo office


----------



## حكيم الحمادي (6 ديسمبر 2012)

رجا برنامج سهل لادخال الاحاثيات تعليمي مع الشكرلكم كثيرا


----------



## semrami (2 أغسطس 2013)

مشكورين


----------



## mohammed samomi (5 أغسطس 2013)

اشكرك جزيلا


----------



## al_nawras1 (28 أغسطس 2014)

اخي مش قادر الاقي البرنامج اللي بيخليني انزل النقاط من الجهاز للكمبيوتر
Leica surveying office
ارجوا تزويدي بالبرنامج او ان كان في طريقة لتنزيلها على ويندوز 7 ( 64 )


----------



## survsomy (31 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا اخى الكريم ولو امكن رابط لتحميل برنامج _surveying office لانى محتاجه او Leica gio ofice_


----------

